# Is this a high TSH? What does it mean?



## hypothy

Hi, I went to the dr. for routine bloodwork and because I am ALWAYS drained and exhausted beyond measure. I also can't lose weight even though I work out.

Anyway, he took a lot of blood and it came back that my TSH was at *5.3*. Everything else was normal, other than I have very low testosterone levels, which was explained to me that even though I am a woman, I am still supposed to have testostorone and that that was why I was so low on energy.

Long story short, he sold me a Hormone Replacement Therapy product that he implanted into my butt. It costed me a LOT of money and I am NO BETTER.

My question is, why didn't he treat my thyroid? Everything I am reading online says that this is high enough to be considered "hypothyroid". Also want to mention that he tested my* T3 *and *T4 *and because they were normal, that factored on his decision not to treat my thyroid at all.

Anyway, I feel scammed. I am going to an endocrinologist next week and I hope to get answers and feel better soon. Any input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## joplin1975

Do you have the reference ranges for the TSH, T3 and T4 (along with the actual numbers for the T3 and T4)?

Regardless of the ranges, 5.3 is a touch on the high side. The higher the TSH, the more your pituitary is having to tell your thyroid to work. For most ranges/labs, you'd likely be considered subclinically hypothroid. Usually a small dose of hormone replacement medication would be prescribed.

I would also ask about antibiodies tests and an ultrasound.


----------



## Andros

hypothy said:


> Hi, I went to the dr. for routine bloodwork and because I am ALWAYS drained and exhausted beyond measure. I also can't lose weight even though I work out.
> 
> Anyway, he took a lot of blood and it came back that my TSH was at *5.3*. Everything else was normal, other than I have very low testosterone levels, which was explained to me that even though I am a woman, I am still supposed to have testostorone and that that was why I was so low on energy.
> 
> Long story short, he sold me a Hormone Replacement Therapy product that he implanted into my butt. It costed me a LOT of money and I am NO BETTER.
> 
> My question is, why didn't he treat my thyroid? Everything I am reading online says that this is high enough to be considered "hypothyroid". Also want to mention that he tested my* T3 *and *T4 *and because they were normal, that factored on his decision not to treat my thyroid at all.
> 
> Anyway, I feel scammed. I am going to an endocrinologist next week and I hope to get answers and feel better soon. Any input is greatly appreciated.


Mercy! Most of us would be comatose with a TSH @ 5.3

How about some of these tests?

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Did he do the FREES? The Totals are not much help. (T4 & T3) The FREES read FT4 and FT3.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=2#diagnosis: standard laboratory test










I am afraid you may have been scammed. And what are you going to do about the implant? This may not be such a good thing to be doing right now until you get this all sorted.


----------

